# Numb hands!!!



## BigTruck (May 9, 2013)

I started rips on April 15 and plan on a year run of mostly rips and some hyges. I've been taking 5 iu a day and holy shit my hands are numb. It's to the point where it's waking me up at night lol. I'm going to lower my dose until numbness isn't so bad but at what dose do u guys get hands to numb to bare Lolol?


----------



## DF (May 9, 2013)

Start low 2iu then slowly move up.  Some are more sensitive to the sides.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 9, 2013)

Agree with DFeaton. Tingling / numbness is a common side. Starting at 5 IUs of Rips is a bit aggressive IMO if you've not run them previously. Slow your roll, monitor sides and increase as your tolerance and budget will allow.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 9, 2013)

I ran 2iu a day for 3 months and still had trouble going up to 4. I had to got to 2 ed and 4 eod for a month.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 9, 2013)

2iu a day for at least 2 months to get warmed up before you even think about 4. 5iu is for the special lucky ones that dont get sides at all. Shit is strong brother! I know my Rips and 2iu is plenty for me and almost 80% of my friends.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Braw16 (May 9, 2013)

I started at 2 iu but I've been lucky havent had any trouble some burning in my wrists when I went up but I backed down and it was ok now I'm doing 5 with no troubles.


----------



## amore169 (May 9, 2013)

I think if this is your first time running HG especially Rips I would start the first week at 1 iu then adjust from there so you give your body time to adjust to the sides.


----------



## BigTruck (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the input gonna lower my dose ASAP at least for a while. Just to add I did start at 2 iu a day for the first few days to make sure I was safe.


----------



## bubbagump (May 9, 2013)

I started at 2iu.  At 3 now and I get numb hands.  Especially when im driving. I can imagine 5iu would be harsh.


----------



## robot lord (May 10, 2013)

Second run with rips and both times started at 5iu out the gate. First run at about 2-3 weeks in they began to cripple me. Numb hands, swollen feet and so god damn tired. Supra posted a thread about adding T4 to both combat sides and theoretically double the potency of said GH. I tried the T4 at 25mcg per IU and it really revived me and seemed to be affective at combating the lethargy. Can't say if it works for everyone and or if it really bumps up the potency or not. The theory is that when you add T4 there is a window when the GH converts T4 to T3 and the additinal t4 supplemented thus increases the potency of the GH(igf). This is my very simple explanation/understanding. Please read Supras thread about adding T4. Packed with research study findings. The verdict is still out and many are very skeptical. I can only speak for myself when I say it worked for me and the lethargy.


----------



## SFGiants (May 10, 2013)

Took about a year to get to 5iu for me


----------



## robot lord (May 10, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Took about a year to get to 5iu for me



I'm not that smart and I am a self indulgent greedy fuck! LMFAO.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 17, 2013)

Same here I been on like 2 months I used 3 ius about 1 month my hands would wake me up every night. I bumped to 5 ius still get numb but I can sleep now my fingers are actually going numb now lol


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been taking Rips for almost a year now. 
Tried starting out at 4 iu's after coming off of
4 iu's of hyges. Damn near crippled me. 
Hands severely numb, even the pressure of 
The barbell in my palm was painfull. Fingers
Would lock up as well. It took me nearly 2 months
Of this, hoping it would subside before I backed 
It off to 2 iu's. I do 1iu in the am and 1iu in the pm. 
That's a comfortable dose for me. I've tried a couple
Of times to increase it up to 3 and got the same bad
Sided. Rips are strong. It's just not nessesary 
To go past a dose that you can tolerate. 
Everyone's sensitivity is different. Some guys get no
Sides and can take high doses. I know one member
Who doesn't go past 1iu.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 18, 2013)

5iu is wayy to much for where your at man.  ease up.  3iu or even 2iu for at least 5-6months


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> 5iu is wayy to much for where your at man.  ease up.  3iu or even 2iu for at least 5-6months



You think I should lower mine? I was trying to ramp up the fat loss im also running a low dose of t4


----------



## juuced (Jun 18, 2013)

I like numb hands.   It tells me the stuff is good and its working.

just taking 2iu per day and getting a little numb but nothing I cant live with.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 18, 2013)

49ER said:


> You think I should lower mine? I was trying to ramp up the fat loss im also running a low dose of t4



Rips for some reason will bloat you at a high dose. 
I was way more ripped on the hygetropins.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 18, 2013)

As a matter of fact I have a kit of hyges I've 
Been saving for the summer when I want to
Be really shredded. I'm about to switch over
In a couple of weeks. Then back to the rips 
After summer.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

juuced said:


> I like numb hands.   It tells me the stuff is good and its working.
> 
> just taking 2iu per day and getting a little numb but nothing I cant live with.


Dam nice avi



JAXNY said:


> Rips for some reason will bloat you at a high dose.
> I was way more ripped on the hygetropins.



You look fucken ripped ! Is that you?


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 18, 2013)

49ER said:


> Dam nice avi
> 
> 
> 
> You look fucken ripped ! Is that you?


That's me mid summer when I'm at my leanest.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> That's me mid summer when I'm at my leanest.



Thats bad ass bro I can only dream about getting that lean great work


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 18, 2013)

It's not as hard as you think. It's 3 factors. 
Discipline, diet and cardio. 
I've helped guys that were pure fat asses and 
Got them ripped. You can drasticly change your body
in 12 weeks. Strict discipline is the factor most 
People fail at.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 18, 2013)

Im lacking in all 3 I do really good usually mon through Friday then mess up big time on weekends


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 18, 2013)

You have to want it. Then set yourself a plan
And a goal. You can't cheat or you'll never get there. 
3 weeks into your diet you can have one cheat day
A week. Must be the same day every week. 
So make it one of your weekend days. 
You only have to do this for 12 weeks. Until 
You achieve your goal. I do this right before summer
Then I can be reasonable on my diet after that. 
By the time I start smoothing over again it's fall
And I don't mind. Then I go into a bulking cycle. 
Spongy is the dietician on this board. Get a hold 
Of him if you need a good diet. And just 
Be disciplined with yourself. You can get there 
If you really want to. Eliminate the excuses.


----------



## BigTruck (Jun 20, 2013)

So I stopped taking my Hgh for 4 days because I ran out of slin pins. Lol it won't happen again but my question is does a break in taking it set you back or kinda keep you at a stand still regarding progress?  And my numb hands started to fade slightly at 3 iu a day of hyges. It took about a month after starting them to fade. but this 4 day break!!!  Numb hands are back Wtf lol might have to lower my dose again. I'm hoping the numbness will fade quick this time so I can up my dose again.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> So I stopped taking my Hgh for 4 days because I ran out of slin pins. Lol it won't happen again but my question is does a break in taking it set you back or kinda keep you at a stand still regarding progress?  And my numb hands started to fade slightly at 3 iu a day of hyges. It took about a month after starting them to fade. but this 4 day break!!!  Numb hands are back Wtf lol might have to lower my dose again. I'm hoping the numbness will fade quick this time so I can up my dose again.



I asked on another forum I stopped for almost 2 weeks because I had to move in with my parents a few days. I was told it wont be like starting over. My hands were still going numb 4 days after last injection.  It seems like the break did me good I upped to 5ius and I can sleep good, before id wake up because my hands were hurting.  I got the side effects from day 1 always when I sleep or nap my hands go numb.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 20, 2013)

robot lord said:


> Second run with rips and both times started at 5iu out the gate. First run at about 2-3 weeks in they began to cripple me. Numb hands, swollen feet and so god damn tired. Supra posted a thread about adding T4 to both combat sides and theoretically double the potency of said GH. I tried the T4 at 25mcg per IU and it really revived me and seemed to be affective at combating the lethargy. Can't say if it works for everyone and or if it really bumps up the potency or not. The theory is that when you add T4 there is a window when the GH converts T4 to T3 and the additinal t4 supplemented thus increases the potency of the GH(igf). This is my very simple explanation/understanding. Please read Supras thread about adding T4. Packed with research study findings. The verdict is still out and many are very skeptical. I can only speak for myself when I say it worked for me and the lethargy.



Imma check out Supras thread. In all these yrs this is my first run with GH(I'll never come off it either.) Because I wasn't running I did very little research on it. I'm playing catch up and learning as I go along here. I'm into my second serostim kit. Running 4iu's/ed. Split doses.
I was feeling the lethargy for sure. Always wanting to nap. I finally got some HG T4 about 6 or 7 days ago and I gotta tell you, that tiny little pill that I split in half has energized me. That may be a bit strong(energized) but I definitely feel it.
I've been reading up on how and when to dose it. Most popular that I've seen is 50mcg's and 100mcg's taken on an empty stomach. The tabs I have are 200mcg's and are scored so I break 'em in half.
Some guys have said that they think that 50mcg's is good for generics(rips hyge's) taken at 4 or 5ius/ed and that 100mcg's is best for 4 or 5iu's of HG gh(serostim). I don't remember exactly why this is? I know SFG could help here. He may have posted it in fact?
I don't know exactly what happened to manpower, but it's put me in the position to go with HG T4 and will with other stuff I used to get from him. I'm glad I couldn't be lazy and that I had to check out hg stuff. The hg T4 is so fucking cheap. I got 300 tabs@ 200mcg's shipped for exactly $40? That's 19 months worth.
If any of you guys have any input for this newb, I'm all ears on this.



JAXNY said:


> That's me mid summer when I'm at my leanest.



You look fanfuckingtastic. I'm gonna post up some pics in another month or so. I'm looking to really change up my look. I've backed off the gear some. But I think I'm still good. I'm taking 400mg of Watson test cyp/ew along with TNE in oil 100mg on workout days so 5 days a week. So 900mg of test/week total. In a week or so I'm switching over to water based test suspension. I've never run water susp(I don't think?)
I'm taking 400mg TrenE/ew. That's down from 800mg/ew. I dropped the MastP I was using at around 400 or 450mg/ew. I'm taking 60mg of Var/ed. I believe I have a good little cycle going.
The only problem I have is that I'm inherently lazy. I'm not working out as hard and as much as I should and I'm eating whatever I feel like and not enough. I stated above that I take 100mg of TNE on workout days so I average 500mg's/ew of it. I consider a few sets of dips and pull ups next to the pool and fucking my girl for a few hrs the 4 days she stays over a workout day. This is easy to do for a lazy person like myself as I'm still seeing new veins. My waist in shrinking and my shoulders are looking real round and becoming more striated than when I was on a gram to 1200mg's of tren/ew. My quads and calves are veiny and seem to be changing shape. This is in a relatively short time. Halfway through my second kit. My first kit was a 126iu one. I'm into a 5mg 105iu one now.



49ER said:


> I asked on another forum I stopped for almost 2 weeks because I had to move in with my parents a few days. I was told it wont be like starting over. My hands were still going numb 4 days after last injection.  It seems like the break did me good I upped to 5ius and I can sleep good, before id wake up because my hands were hurting.  I got the side effects from day 1 always when I sleep or nap my hands go numb.



Moved in with the folks for a few? Is that a pic of your sister in your avi? If so, I'd never move out. I'm joking. I mean no disrespect. We don't know each other but I've read your posts and I'm glad you're with us.
 I can tell when I'd like someone in real life by their posts. I get a good feel for folks. Like GuerillaK and Bundy...Shultzy BigTruck and my assassin neighbor, regular. There are so many other good people in this community. POB and Admin I admire and respect....and I'm lucky they put up with me. I get close to crossing the line and certainly go past it at times. I believe I have good intentions but I really need to reel it in at times. Many can't stand me, either. I'm pretty sure there are some mods at certain places that wish I would go away. That's how it goes. I've hijacked the thread. I tend to do that sometimes.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

All good bro thats actually my mom and shes single! I'll try to hook you up


----------



## BigTruck (Jun 20, 2013)

49ER said:


> I asked on another forum I stopped for almost 2 weeks because I had to move in with my parents a few days. I was told it wont be like starting over. My hands were still going numb 4 days after last injection.  It seems like the break did me good I upped to 5ius and I can sleep good, before id wake up because my hands were hurting.  I got the side effects from day 1 always when I sleep or nap my hands go numb.



I hear ya brother my hands are numb to the point of tossing and turning every night. I'm lucky because it usually doesn't get bad enough to wake me up until like an hour before I'm supposed to wake anyway. In my case after 3 days of not taking my h the  numbness went away completely. But first night back on was just as bad as it was when I was taking 5 iu rips lol.


----------



## 49ER (Jun 20, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> I hear ya brother my hands are numb to the point of tossing and turning every night. I'm lucky because it usually doesn't get bad enough to wake me up until like an hour before I'm supposed to wake anyway. In my case after 3 days of not taking my h the  numbness went away completely. But first night back on was just as bad as it was when I was taking 5 iu rips lol.



I wanna get some rips the gh surum tests on those are crazy


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 20, 2013)

BigTruck!!! Please clear your pm's


----------

